# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  اتصال تلگرام به وب سایت

## safa55

سلام
دوستان من مدتی است که دنبال ساخت روبات تلگرام هستم که بتونه دیتابیس وب  سایت رو بخونه و در تلگرام نمایش بده. مثل خیلی از روبات های موجود. ولی تا  بحال هر کاری کردم نشد که نشد.
البته من خود سایت tele رو چک کردم و مستنداتش رو هم خوندم ولی اصلا جواب  نمیده. من نمونه برنامه php اش 'hellobot ' رو تو سایت قرار دادم و توکن هم  دادم و ولی جواب نمیده. اصلا معلوم نیست چی به چیه. یک مرجع درست و حسابی  هم نداره.

حطای زیر رو نشون میده.
1
https://api.telegram.org/bot<my token>/setWebhook?url=https://myhost.ir/bot.php






1
{"ok":false,"error_code":401,"description":"[Error]: Unauthorized"}

----------

